

Craigslist redesigned - adammichaelc
http://craigslist.org

======
adammichaelc
Just in case they are A/B testing and you can't see the redesign,
<http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6404/craigslist.png>

They've added some JQuery and other JavaScript elements so that you can
quickly change your location.

------
ld50
still prefer <http://www.craiglook.com/>

